# Weight of Fox 2011 15mm Thru-axle skewer



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

As title says... any takers? cuz i have yet to find a working scale here... :madman:

cuz i'm looking at replacing it with a Tune DC15 Thru Axle Skewer (~40g) if my fox is a tad heavier though.... 

TIA! 


nb: searched here & there, yielded null... even googled it still no dice!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

70gms


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Thank you! +1 rep might be worth mentioning since i didn't see it add up to yours  

oh well, like i said if my fox's a tad heavier though i might have to look at other places to lose weight like its cogs... almost same price for the Tune Skewer but if i go for a Recon Aluminum 10 Sp "race day" that's like a 190gr savings over my SLX cogs!  

...much better than a measly savings of 30grams!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It's rather annoying that the Fox forks were all well over their spec weight. My straight steer tube F100 15QR was 1570gms when the spec weight was 1500gms. The F100 tapered steer tube 15QR was supposed to 1490 gms, but the one I bought weighed 1650gms. NEver bothered to install that one.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

That sucks! So misleading, fraud? I've got a hunch mine's too! But good for you, at least, you got a choice not to install 'em. Unlike me if i bought one i've got no choice other than to proceed with what i've got!


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

rockyuphill said:


> It's rather annoying that the Fox forks were all well over their spec weight. My straight steer tube F100 15QR was 1570gms when the spec weight was 1500gms. The F100 tapered steer tube 15QR was supposed to 1490 gms, but the one I bought weighed 1650gms. NEver bothered to install that one.


your first mistake was believing a tapered steerer fork was going to be lighter then the straight steerer version, otherwise identical forks the tapered will always be heavier.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

My 2010 RLC is right on spec as far as weight...


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Man, y'all beat me to it! Or maybe i was too late, huh? Seems like it would take that long before fairwheelbikes have 'em on stocks again! Love those red ones! :thumbsup:

Any other place i can get these babies? TIA!


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Eureka! tune DC15 for FOX forks black

Just so others would know...


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

I just ordered a blue one. Does someone make a version for a 12x142 rear hub??


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

peabody said:


> your first mistake was believing a tapered steerer fork was going to be lighter then the straight steerer version, otherwise identical forks the tapered will always be heavier.


FALSE. Every rockshox fork I have weighed have always been lighter in the tapered version. The reba xx tapered I have on my 29er weighs 78g less then the straight steerer version I bought but never installed. This is after I opened them up, changed the travel and checked the fluid levels.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

i thought that's why they made it tapered so you can save a bit of weight over its straight version...?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

what is the difference between the FOX 15mm skewer and one meant for rockshock?


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

Also... would a DT RWS fit a RS or Fox fork?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

kroe said:


> Also... would a DT RWS fit a RS or Fox fork?


The RWS fits a 9mm dropout fork but won't fit a 15mm fork.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> what is the difference between the FOX 15mm skewer and one meant for rockshock?


There's no detailed spec for the 15mm Fox/Shimano axle on the Fox website, and not much for info on the RS Maxle Lite on the RS website, although I did find this in the 2012 RS Fork parts diagram.









Considering the Fox/Shimano 15mm axle was invented to get around the RS Maxle QR patent, I wouldn't be surprised if the RS 15mm Maxle Lite was intentional incompatible to avoid any patent infringement issues. One is left handed the other is right handed. It does look like the Maxle Lite lever dropout seat is different in shape from the 15mm Fox, as is the method of clamping the QR.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Cheers! said:


> what is the difference between the FOX 15mm skewer and one meant for rockshock?


Rocky's images are accurate. With the RockShox thru axle, one first needs to tighten the axle by twisting clockwise (this takes the play out of the wheel), then close the lever (this causes the portion inside the right lower to expand, making the fit snug).

The Fox acts more like a traditional QR in that one turns it cockwise until almost tight, then close the lever which further tightens it up.

I think the RS thru axle is more elegant.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

743power said:


> FALSE. Every rockshox fork I have weighed have always been lighter in the tapered version. The reba xx tapered I have on my 29er weighs 78g less then the straight steerer version I bought but never installed. This is after I opened them up, changed the travel and checked the fluid levels.


show me pics of that, sure the tapered one isnt a carbon steerer?


----------



## mucky (Dec 17, 2010)

Cheers! said:


> what is the difference between the FOX 15mm skewer and one meant for rockshock?


I have both. The RS threads are a bigger diameter. I'm not sure if thread pitch is different. I have the Fox boxed up, so I will have to look at it later.
The Fox is a MUCH better design . You can't over tighten it, and screwing it in is a much better design. The RS has a cut out for the lever to screw it in. It's kinda hard to explain.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Just so others would know, fairwheelbikes have restocked 'em since yesterday. But no luck with the discount/ promotional codes. Well, i'd rather take back what i said here about looking at other places to lose weight like its cogs which would certainly yield big weight savings! But not for now, i guess, I've got a penchant for exotic ww stuff like this nifty Tune skewer! So, i just took deep breaths & closed my eyes ordering 'em earlier! LoL!

Merry Christmas!


----------

